# Berrien/ Lanier 2007



## billy336

Time to retire the 2006 thread and start this year's. I'll be up this coming weekend to start the 'labor of love'. I'll let yall know what we see.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I guess I'll be getting ready - My 07' season has certainly not started like I would have wanted it to - first off - I have this small track of land behind my house that I lease and I went to ckeck my plots a couple weeks ago and someone had stolen my box blind - this couldn't have been done very easily - it takes me 30mins to budge it - anyway I was ticked to say the least - well a few days before that I cancelled my trip to Kansas because my wife made me feel guilty for spending $4000 on a hunting trip - I just turned down a prime club that I had been trying to get in for several yrs. because "I had too many places to hunt" according to my wife - now the place that I have been hunting for about 5 yrs. now has been leased out from under me this yr. 
So needless to say I am like "poor poor pitiful me" right now - But then again when I look around - if this is all I have to worry about - I'm alright!

How about everyone else - how is ya'lls season going so far?


----------



## bam_bam

well i joined my first club this year its close to brookfield, suppose to have hogs on it. we'll see i guess. sorry to hear about your bad luck ALLBEEF


----------



## billy336

Rain, rain , rain. We got almost 3 inches of rain on Saturday. Didn't get out in the woods m uch, just cleaned up the house. That poor Alapaha River is still nothing more than sand.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Billy*

Yeah, The river gauge on rt. 82 is still bottomed out at 209. ft.  Still super dry.  I have not heard from the owner about a price increase or thinning!!!  

And need a couple of members.......


          Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


> Yeah, The river gauge on rt. 82 is still bottomed out at 209. ft.  Still super dry.  I have not heard from the owner about a price increase or thinning!!!
> 
> And need a couple of members.......
> 
> 
> Whitetailer





yep you can spit across it right now


----------



## billy336

Russ, glad to see you are back among us. I usually take 41 east to see the river, but this time I just glanced at it on      I75. Saw a few oaks with acorns popping out, havent had a good hard acorn drop in a while now. I'm dying to get to work up there but what's the point of mowing when its three months until season, it'll grow right back by then.


----------



## bam_bam

were are getting a little thunder shower here in alapaha right now


----------



## billy336

One of my members was up this past weekend with his family. He saw a small 8 , a doe, and 3 hens. Be back up this weekend, gonna start mowing I guess. There's one sure way to get some rain up there, put me on the tractor and get me about 2 miles from the house. A downpour is sure to follow. Report to follow. Less than three months now fellas!!


----------



## billy336

One of my members was up this past weekend with his family. He saw a small 8 , a doe, and 3 hens. Be back up this weekend, gonna start mowing I guess. There's one sure way to get some rain up there, put me on the tractor and get me about 2 miles from the house. A downpour is sure to follow. Report to follow. Less than three months now fellas!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Good news!!!*

Spoke to the landowner yesterday and the crew has started thinning the pines.  They will remove every third row of about 600  acres of my property....  And I will have a new network of roads.  They should have the work done within three weeks, plenty of time for things to settle down before the season.   Now if i can just afford seed and fertilizer to make all of those new strip plots!!!

I will probably go check out the property as soon as they are done.

Billy, many thanks, it looks like I got those guys from Tampa you hooked me up with.

              Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Another Saturday in GA, another downpour. Acorns are around. Couple deer seen.  

Russ, that's great news man. Looks like you'll have a great season.


----------



## bam_bam

got a real good rain just a while ago in Alapaha.


----------



## Whitetailer

*HOw much rain???*

You local Berrien/Lowndes guys.  I saw the radar this afternoon and it looked like our area might have gotten hammered with rain.  Hope not too much as the heavy equiptment is on my property thinning,  would not want them to get slowed down too much.

   Whitetailer


----------



## Gobblergetter

I was at the lease yesterday and it started pouring!

not sure how long it lasted though......


----------



## billy336

Couple of my members were up this weeknd. They were having coffee on the porch Sunday morning and had a 8 point cross out in front. About 15", still showing plenty of velvet.


----------



## Gobblergetter

we're planting the foodplots today.................hopefully I'll have some pics off the camera when I get it!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Are There Any Club Openings In Berrien/ Lanier      If So Shoot Me A P/m  Thanks And Good Luck  This Coming Season


----------



## Gobblergetter

well I put out some "Bad Dust"mineral lick that Wayne Kendrick  ( he owns southern outdoor products) sent me and heres a couple of the pictures I got from it. it really works!  yes they were eating the yeller acorns but you can tell how much they've tore up the hole no buck pictures this week but I know they'll be back!  

also here's a link to his site.......

http://www.southernoutdoorproducts.com/



before...........







after..............
























































me in the act


----------



## billy336

Looks good Zach, but where's the horns?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Mineral, etc...*

I have had great use of mineral I installed also in past years.  I buy it at Jernigans in Alapaha in 25 pound bags.  Mostly salt, but Calcium,Phosphorus, Potassium and all trace elements too.  The product is called BUCKEYE GRASS PLUS MINERALThey like it until the horns get hard and the fawns are weaned then do not seem to care about it.  I used to always put a mineral site 50 feet away from a feeder (or not even near corn) to make sure they were coming for the mineral and not the feed!  One year I bought bulk lime (at Jernigans also) and brought it in to plots with my atv.  I spilled half a load in a pile and did not spread it out and the next time I came back it had been torn up by the deer, so just calcium can be a draw.  Makes sense to lime plots heavy!!!

 I am hoping to get to the property before I go on vacation out west, as I am very excited to see what the land looks like since the thinning.  For ten years we have been hard pressed to see more than 50 to 70 yards anywhere, now there are one thousand foot long lanes where one row of pines have been cut......

BETTER SIGHT THE GUN IN FOR MORE THAN FIFTY YARDS!!!!!!

                    Whitetailer


----------



## Gobblergetter

billy336 said:


> Looks good Zach, but where's the horns?



thats what I'm wondering


----------



## ALLBEEF

Anybody seen any good buck here this yr. - - Post the pictures if so -- I should have some pictures to post in a few days -- my camera has been out behind my house for about a week now -- can't wait to see if anything werth shooting is there -- I lost my honey hole -- I guess this will be better than nothing.


----------



## billy336

One of the fellas got 348 pictures of a tree branch.   He wasn't very pleased.


----------



## billy336

Beautiful weekend in Teeterville. Fairly cool with the overcast skies and storms off to the east had that cool breeze a swirlin'. Spent most of the time mowing, managed to see 4 hens and a pile of quail. Two more full moons and its ON fellas!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*I hear ya.....*

Billly, Iwish I could get up to my property!!!

The thinning of the pines is done and I have a whole new network of roads.  I am dying to see it as I am sure the whole property has changed with this work.

My fishing is slow, so it is not like I do not have the time.

I will not get up until the first week of October and I am not happy about that!

This three week fly fishing vacation to Montana is getting in the way of my getting up there!!

Still dry as a popcorn tart I supphose...

      Whitetailer

P. S.       I will have to e-mail creekhunter and wake him up, maybe he quit hunting after his big buck last year...


----------



## ALLBEEF

Fellers ya'll will be proud to know we just got a BIG rain hear in Nashville - Apprx 3" last night and another 2" about an hour ago. This should make those peas shine -- and the creeks rise.


----------



## billy336

Got a friend who lives of McClendon Rd., he got almost 2 inches on Saturday. He's up on a ridge where it never seems to rain. Never seen so many crop fields without anything planted. Wonder why?


----------



## ALLBEEF

I think it was so dry when everyone started out this yr.


----------



## airpear

I should be up there on Sunday/Monday planting etc.  We held off until after the rains started again so we will see how it goes.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I have had 4" of rain at my house since Sunday!


----------



## billy336

ALLBEEF said:


> I think it was so dry when everyone started out this yr.



BEEF, very true. Although I have seem some stands of cotton that look outstanding, and without a pivot. Guess they have better soil. I dunno, had to cancel my trip this weekend. I bought a buggy to use here and there and have to due a touch of maintenance.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I was outta town this past weekend (Labor Day) when I got back I poured out 5" out of my rain guage! We have had close to 10" of rain in the last 2 weeks!! Boy - that ortta get things going! I planted some peas few days ago - boy they are pretty - now if I just had something to eat them.


----------



## Whitetailer

*I'll be back!*

Well, I am a short timer, as I am leaving for a little R&R Thursday morning and will be in Montana to chill out and do some Trout fishing....  I'll be back on the 24th.

When I get back I will have to get it in gear on my Alapaha river property.  The lumber cutters are still not done thinning the pines and I hope they will be off the property by the end of September.  I will have to hurry in some plots of Oats, Soybeans and some secret seed... 

I'll be looking for your reports when I get home.

Somebody pm creekhunter and get him posting...

Be careful ..........

                                       Whitetailer


----------



## airpear

Went to camp this weekend to do some planting and finish more stands.  The deer seemed to be hitting the soybeans and our planting are starting to come in.  I saw a ton of tracks and my wife and father in law saw 2 deer each. Here's to hoping everybody has a great season, I won't be back for a few weekends.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer - catch us a good mess - and be careful --


----------



## billy336

Anyone sweating it out up there today?


----------



## ALLBEEF

No - Had other obligations - but I will be next week - some.

Anybody got any lies to tell?


----------



## billy336

There were 4 members at my place. All saw deer but nothing in range. One coyote as well. Guess they went to Peaches on Saturday night, not much huntin' on Sunday.


----------



## creekhunter

*Berrian/Lowndes*

My son and I are ready to plant. Fields are harrowed and we may put some seed in the ground later today. Cameras are picking-up does, fawns, and small bucks. Nothing spectacular. Come on cool weather!


----------



## billy336

Thanks for checking in with us Creek.


----------



## creekhunter

*Here comes the rain!*

We planted seed yesterday afternoon and put out fertilizer. Man, it was hot and muggy! I knew the rains were coming and here they are.

I saw the wierdest bird I've ever seen in the woods. It looked kinda like a fat quail with a really long beak on it. It was very curious of me on the 4-wheeler and didn't spook until I got too close for it's comfort.  When it flew away, it didn't go far. I could tell it is too fat to fly very far.  Anyone got any ideas what it was?


----------



## ALLBEEF

Was it a snipe


----------



## creekhunter

*Snipe*

AllBeef:

Yes, it was a common Snipe. Thank you. I guess I have seen one of these before, but not in a long time.


----------



## billy336

One of the fellas saw a dozen turkeys yesterday. 10 hens and 2 gobblers. Looks like they finally made it onto our place.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I hunt a little block behind my house - I haven't seen nuthin'


----------



## J Pritchard III

Berrien County over the weekend:
Couple of doe & yearling, turkey, and a bobcat.


----------



## bam_bam

saw 6 monday all were out feeding by 7p.m.


----------



## billy336

Any horns bam bam or just the ladies?


----------



## bam_bam

all does to best i could tell


----------



## billy336

Heading north tomorrow. First of 3 work weekends I have scheduled. Nothing beats the melody of a Ford diesel and a working bush hog. Music to my ears. Will sure be nice to get out of this mis 90 degree nonsense and feel a touch of cool. I check in on Monday with a report.


----------



## bigbear

billy                                                                                                    this morning at 7:35 i saw 4 deer in that field south of your gate.there were 2 nice bucks ,1 smaller buck and the other one had a huge body but i could not see any horn.they were no more than a 75yds off the road.


----------



## billy336

Big Bear, that's the kinda news I needed to hear!! Me and the old man busted our humps mowing around the place this past weekend. Saw a small doe off the front porch at 1030 AM. She hadnt ever seen a human, she walked towards us and didnt stop until she was 60 yards from us. Thanks for the news, made my day!!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Back from Yellowstone!!!*

Hey all,  I just got back from my Montana/Wyoming trip last night.

Wow, nearly three weeks above 6000 feet and it sure is dry and dusty out there, but the wildlife and fishing is incredible!!!!!

NOW,
I need to make the wife understand that I HAVE to get right up to the property to plant plots etc.

A couple of the members were up and liked what they saw.  The pines have been thinned leaving lots of long lanes for viewing or planting. Lots of cleared areas for plots where the loading was going on and looong shooting lanes too.   Of coures the river bottom has not been touched..

I am guessing there has not been much rain???

Anyway, it is good to be back and look foreword to hearing your reports!!!!

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ, welcome back to rainy azz south FL. Post some pics of your trip when you get a chance. Ya'll will definitely kill some deer up there this year. Rain has been pretty consistent up there. I'll be planting on Oct. 6th, gives the seed two weeks to sprout for opening  morning. You have a treasure now, but without alot of maintenance, you will have a jungle on your hands by next season. I know this as we slacked on mowing the thinned lanes on our place a couple years back and now its a wall of briars, myrtles, and vines that you cant even walk through. But by being so thick, the deer have really moved onto our place, as there has been a bunch of clearing around us.


----------



## Whitetailer

Hey Billy and all,

It is really raining here in the Keys too!  At least my sinus's will rehydrate......  I was going to put my boat back in the water today, but with the rain and NO business, I will wait.

I expect to get up to plant next week also.  I took my Honda Rancher in for maintenance before I left and still do not have it back.  I hope those PWC mechanics can handle the job!!!  Apparently the carburator has a heating element in it and it was "rotted out".  (maybe I should not "float"through 2 foot deep water)  That is that part they are waiting for.  The landlord has his four plots planted, and one of the guys has overseeded with Biologic Full Draw.  That stuff is expensive, but it really grows well and stays til late season.  I hope I can scratch up some areas with my atv disk and plant some Oats and Soybeans and some Secret Spot.  
If/when it stops raining I think I will  design a pull behind ground blind for my 4-wheeler.  Kind of a blind on skids so I can just hook it up and tow it anywhere I need to!?!??

Yeah, I will post Yellowstone pic's when i get to it.  New avatar from the trip.....

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Another successful weekend. All of the mowing is now finished. All the shooting lanes are cleaned up. Seed hits the dirt Saturday morning. Gives us two weeks of sprout to hunt over on the 20th. With the severity of the drought, I can't believe how the acorns are doing. Big fat and sassy, ready to fall. 3 does seen by a member out for a walk Sunday morning. All I saw was a chainsaw, loppers, tractor, and bushhog. Anyone out in the woods this weekend? Weather was sure nice.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Planting midweek.*

Leaving tomorrow early for my 8 1/2 hr. drive to camp! 
Can not wait to see the property after the pines have been thinned.  I am planning on stopping at Adel feed and seed to get my seeds.  Got 10-10-10- @ Hm. Depot for $6.19 per 40 # bag.  Will get a half ton of lime in my pick up from Jernigans in Alapaha and its just alot of sweat after that!!!!


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ, I was at Adel feed this past Saturday. One HOT little redhead working it there. Wanted to throw her in the truck along with everything else.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Ya'll boys are wanting to plant the wrong kinda seed


----------



## billy336

I'd sure nuff plant some seed in her garden.


----------



## billy336

Just got the word from the old man, all the plots are tilled and ready for seed. Now  if the rain will hold off until until Saturday afternoon, everything will be grand.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Worked in the rain*

Got to the property Tue. afternoon.  It rained Wed and Thur. as I disked and planted.  The four existing plots are looking very good, planted with grains and overseeded with Biologic.   About 5 to 9 inches tall.

I got a Deer mix called Buck Brunch from Dixons in Alapaha and the ingredients seem better than some other mixes.
It contains, Oats, Wheat, Rye,(of course) Winter Peas,Triticale,Clover and Rape.  I always have had very good success using Soybeans as an attractant while the other stuff is growing, so I disked in some beans too.

I have planted a variety of seed, some I have used for years with great success and some I am experimenting with.  Suffice it to say my plots are seeded heavily!!!!!

I got 2000 # of lime dropped into my pick up at Jernigans and hauled it in with my ATV to the new plots.  And of course fertilized. 

When I drove down to the lower part of the property I did not recognise it.  The loggers erased my roads ( in the process of thinning) and the area is so trashed with pine branches plied up everywhere it is like starting over to figure the area out!!!!  It certainly created some new areas to hunt and to plant plots!!!  It'll be fun!

Environmentally those loggers were criminal.  I can not understand why they leave hundreds of 5 and 1 gallon buckets and plastic water bottles all over

And that is not the worst of it, but I will not put it in print!!!

There is no one place in the world that is more environmentally sensative than another, and every inch of earth deserves the same amount of respect. 



I got booked to fish several days in  late October, so I do not think I will be up to hunt til early November.....   We'll see.

Good Luck to you guys Bow Hunting and let it rain....

                        Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Ended up with 1100# of seed going in the dirt. ICPs, soybeans, Aruzzi Rye, wheat, oats, rape, khale, millet and sorghum. Soil had some great moisture in it , just need some additional rain to insure a good start. Saw one deer eating acorns of a low hanging branch. Two more weeks to go.


Russ, sounds like you have a whole new piece to hunt. Half the fun will be refiguring it out.


Edit to add:  My pa swung by the place on his way back down here, little greeen sprouts already. Been in the dirt 48 hours now.


----------



## billy336

1413 views and 60 posts. Who's lurking out there?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy......................*

I'm lurking in the WINDY Keys......

I'm in the backyard building a pull behind ground blind for my 4 wheeler.....

No fishing....no business anyway.....


                     Russ


----------



## airpear

I'm lurking too.  I haven't been up in a month, but I'm gonna try to make it this weekend.


----------



## puredrenalin

Just found the site about 2 weeks ago, just moved to Berrien county (Nashville to be exact)....will help control the deer and hog population with a bow if you need some help with it!! LOL!! Been out 1 time so far, hopin to make it 2 or 3 this weekend!


----------



## Whitetailer

Welcome aboard pureadrenaline....

With a handle like that we will expect some zip and zing in your posts!!!

Are you on a lease?  Where will you be doing your hunting?


                                  Whitetailer

By the way, where did you relocate from?


----------



## billy336

Thanks for joining the board, puredrenaline, look forward to hearing more from you throughtout the season.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Plots are doing well!!!!*

Paul (one of my members) put his 52 foot sport boat in the yard in Ft. Pierce and went up to the property to sit with  his bow.  I spoke to him and he told me the plots I planted six days ago are about two inches tall.  The grains and rape and clover are really growing.  The Soybeans that I plant as a "sacraficial attractant" were being eaten and the plots were seriously tracked up.  My farmers almanac tells me to plant during a new moon cause the additional gravitational pull helps promote rapid growth**

That's great news, I just hope there is a little rain to keep em' going.....

Otherwise, I wanted to ask if any of you South Georgia hunters see much Bear evidence on the land you hunt.  In recent years there have been two seen and twice feeders wrecked by (supposedly) Bears.  When I was up last week I went to get a plastic gravity feeder I had ratchet strapped to a tree and also a piece of re-bar driven in next to it and strapped .  The barrel was torn away from the tree and crushed and there were teeth holes in the creased plastic.  Now the teeth marks looked just like a dog, but I am pretty sure the canines of a Bear are similar.

I will have a hunt report after the weekend, as my son and I are going on an Alligator hunt on Lake Okeechobee friday night.


            Later,

                     Whitetailer.............................................!

OK, I HAVE GIVEN YOU ALL PLENTY OF SUBJECTS TO COMMENT ON, LETS HEAR IT!!!!!!!


----------



## whenders

*Hello guys*

I'm new to the forum too.  Do most of my hunting on a lease in North Berrien. I'm retired, so I've been on the property at least 3-4 days a week since bow season opened. Been seeing a lot of does and little ones moving mostly right before dark and just a few very early in the mornings. Hopefully when it gets cooler these next few days things will crank up a little bit. 
By the sound of it, you guys are ready. Good luck to you!


----------



## billy336

Russ, I have seen bear sign on my place as well. Think it was in '04 before we got nailed by the two hurricanes. It had wallered around in one of my plots and rubbed the snot out of a pine tree. Place stunk to high heaven. Good luck with the gator huntin this weekend, save me some jelly roll.


----------



## airpear

I think there was a bear near our property last year, but we haven't seen any sign since.


----------



## puredrenalin

Whitetailer said:


> Welcome aboard pureadrenaline....
> 
> With a handle like that we will expect some zip and zing in your posts!!!
> 
> Are you on a lease?  Where will you be doing your hunting?
> 
> 
> Whitetailer
> 
> By the way, where did you relocate from?




No lease-yet...LOL plan on hunting WMA's or other public land, just lookin to find a kind soul to allow some archery hunting on, (there would be meat involved...) I relocated from North Carolina due to the job, Im in the Air Force and it was that time so Im now at Moody!  

Thank you all for the kind welcome from all of you, and welcome to the new members in S. GA. I will definately keep yall posted-Whitetail, your question just gave me an idea for a post in the Campfire forum!!


----------



## bam_bam

welcome to nashville puredrenalin i am a life long native of berrien county. good to have ya


----------



## airpear

I went up this past weekend.  I spent a lot of time working but hunted Saturday morning and evening and Sunday morning.  I ended up having 3 stray dogs run through the field on Sunday morning and didn't see anything else.  My father in law got a small doe on Saturday night.  Our fields are looking great, but I think all the water on the property is dried up so I may have to build/dig a drinking pond.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Rattling & Grunting Now??????? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got to my stand early Sat. morning - bow in hand - didn't see a thing for about the 1st 45mins. - so I decided to hit the grunt and rattle bag - after a wild sequence of that I put it down and smiled and said to myself - "self here they come" and I had not even got that outta my mouth and I heard something tearing thru the woods to my right coming towards me! - So I stand up and get ready - nothing happens - I wait 5 mins or so and nothing not even a step - so I hit my grunt and rattle bag lightly again - and he starts coming again - and the I wait for about 10 mins and nothing again - keep in mind this "deer" or whatever is way around to my right - well I grab for my grunt and blow it a time or two and look straight ahead and here comes a spike down the trail - well he turns to go farther to my left - so I hit my grunt again to try to pull him a little closer - and when I moved ANOTHER buck bolted and runfrom my far left - and the spike followed - well I thought it was over - but I decided to hit the horns again and when I did - I saw the buck that I first heard to my right - he was a nice 8pt - prolly a 120"deer - he stood over at 57yds. and finally walked off - I never saw him again. He never spooked - just mosied on off - MAN THAT WAS EXCITING!!! I have never rattled in that many bucks in my life - much less in one morning!! Don't worry -the next time the wind is right I'll be right back in the same tree!

Anybody else tried rattling and grunting this yr. yet?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef and everybody else too...*

That sounds like a very exciting hunt especially this early in the season.  I remember vividly a few hunts like that.  It sounds strange to say, but the kill would not have made it an any more worthwile hunt.   I was in a ladder in a thick scrubby pine woods once and got caught in the stand after dark cause the deer were everywhere.  for an hour I could not get down as they were everywhere around me scrapping and running around.  They should have winded me, but perhaps not as they felt comfortable in the dark and were doing that deer thing.....   lotsa fun...

Hey Billy,  We managed to "harvest" one gator this weekend.  He measured 9'7".  Cut him and ran it all through the cuber.....  Now we need some fresh venison.

I will not be in the woods for the open...Got booked to fish all week...  Oh well, maybe I kin get some Cobia instead of venison.....

Who is hunting the open?  Wonder how the weather will be?  A little warm I expect...


                  Whitetailer.....


----------



## billy336

Nice lizard Russ, some good eatin' there. Got word from a member up for M/L that the plots are 4" tall and look decent despite no rainfall. Out of 21 members, looks like 6 or 7 will be there for the opener. Fine by me. Gotta blood my buddy, no deer under his belt yet, gonna set him up with a great shot at some backstraps. Thru a freind, we got to have fresh backstrap for dinner Sunday. Tennessee deer. That sure lit the flame under my azz, I'm losin sleep already.


Glad to hear you're fishin this week, maybe one of your big boys will wander my way .



Good luck to everyone who's hittin' the woods this weekend. Hopefully enough of you did your homework and luck will have nothing to do with it.


BH


----------



## bam_bam

starting to see some nice rubs and have found a few scrapes around a corn field.


----------



## Whitetailer

*new plots working*

Just saw a photo taken by a member of a new plot.  The plot was planted about two weeks ago and he took pic's from a new ladder. The green matter looks to be from three to six inches tall with grains, rape, Soybeans and clover.  the two photo's each have deer in them on the plot.   Sweet success!!!

Three guys will be up to hunt the open, I will wait til it cools off (hopefully) a little and go second week of Nov.

Whitetailer......

Ate gator last night ......mmmmm key lime and garlic


----------



## puredrenalin

bam_bam said:


> welcome to nashville puredrenalin i am a life long native of berrien county. good to have ya



Thanks Bam, Bam-Went to Grand Bay Sunday afternoon, sat until dark-skeeters were horrible....I think my thermacell pad was used up, but anyhow, I had gone with a buddy that was carrying a muzzleloader, about 7 he shot a buck, hit him a bit back, tracked the blood for about 80 yds, he quit bleeding, we looked on our hands and knees for 2 hrs and didnt find him..grrrrrr....anyhow he went back out the following morning looked and found a few more spots of blood but never did find him. I felt horrible for him and I was frustrated I couldnt go back out with him to find it...Just mad we couldnt get him.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Who's gonna be there Sat am? I am gonna be in the stand that I rattled all them in to Prolly won't see nothin'


----------



## billy336

Might be seeing raindrops BEEF, I know you are right now. My plots are gona be loving this wet stuff. Outta here at noon tomorrow, yall shoot a biggun.


----------



## Whitetailer

*RAIN!!!*

Just talked to Paul in Alapaha.  He said it has been raining lots of the day.  I looked at the computer weather radar as I spoke to him and there is a WAD of rain all the way over to Alabama....  

GO get em'

Give some exciting reports for those of us who won't be in a tree this weekend.


            Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Ladys and gentlemen - it is POURING now - It should be ON in the morning!! I supposed to be around 55degrees and sunny - ort to get a bigun' tomorrow.

I had a friend rattle another one up this morning before the rain moved in - he didn't shoot it because he was a small buck - but ya'll don't forget your rattle bag & grunt. They seem to be really coming to that just after daylight!!

Go getem'


----------



## airpear

I got a call last night.  One of the guys shot a good size buck with a 14 in spread.  I don't know anything else about it, but I'll let you know more on Monday when I get back.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Well heres my report - nothin' all weekend - oh well - didn't take too long to type


----------



## bam_bam

seen 1 buck (small) and 2 does this afternoon. bucks are hitting the scrapes still around that corn field. seen some new rubs


----------



## Gobblergetter

I saw a couple does last night and 2 today around 2 o'clock

they've been moving pretty good with this cooler weather


----------



## airpear

The buck was a nice 8 pt.  Other than that it was a slow weekend.  My father in law saw some turkeys.  We heard a lot of shots, but didn't do any of our own.


----------



## billy336

We had 5 guys in camp. 15 deer seen, 3 spikes, 2 buttons,and 10 does. Frsh rubs and scraped showing up here and there. Couple more weeks and its on. Acorns were trickling down, their a couple weeks away too. Food plots are filling in nicely, deer aren't hitting them too hard yet. We'll try it again on the 3rd. Not too many shots heard, there's a big soybean field between Teeterville and Lakeland, most of the deer are prolly near that.


----------



## puredrenalin

Nada on Sunday!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Took the kids out yesterday evening - we have a long lane that I plant every yr. that runs thru some planted pines - I don't have a stand there so we just park the truck and sit in there - well I took a folding table with me and a folding chair to sit in and the table is to shoot from - I get all settled down in my seat and then my 2yr. old blows the horn - while my 7 yr. old tries to get him to stop then they go to hollaring and fighting - I am just sitting with my back right up against the truck so I can point out the deer when I see them -- needless to say it was an uneventful evening - but my seven yr old wants to go back when we can leave the little knot head at home
I wouldn't take nothin' for either one of those little rug rats!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

You have some wonderful times ahead of you with those two guys!  I had my son sitting with me at nine and first let him hold a rifle at ten.  I used to take him out of school the second week of November each year all the way through high school and it was just me and him in camp ...great.  Now he is a senior in college and we only get up for a few days in mid December now a days.

I was just saying to my wife recently that it is just not the same without the "dude" along.

I hope to get up to hunt after the27th.  Just me........
Two guys at camp for the opener saw only a few deer.
The complexion of the property has changed radically with the lumber cutting, so maybe it will take a while to figure out again!

Good Luck to all...........Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer - who is the guy that always parks by hwy 82 every yr. down next to the river in that old orange and white Chevy Blazer? I see him there EVERY YEAR - and he stays withem' for a while - I saw him parked there yesterday. Is that one of your members?


----------



## Whitetailer

That guy leases from the same owner that I do.  He stays on the owners property in an old house.  His group is from Tampa.  They run a good camp, with antler standards and they spend lots on their food plots.  

They seem to be good guys.


Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I was just wandering - he is in that same spot every yr. and seems to hunt hard! Do ya'll stay in that red house there by the saw mill?


----------



## Whitetailer

My property is no where the sawmill.  No, we do not stay in the red house by the saw mill.  I am on the east side of the river.  I have a cinderblock building on the property that was built for the migrant workers long ago.  We have our own well and electricity.

Really nice to live where we hunt.


 Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I know exactly where you hunt - we used to farm all those fields that are now planted in pines -- who hunts that land there on the left going in to your property - I have heard that the lady that owns it don't want any hunting on her land?


----------



## Whitetailer

From the highway  to the powerline is sorta a buffer zone for us.  Sort of a DMZ so to speak.  No one hunts it........... legally anyway.  Someone is on our property frequently through the entire season and we have never seen anyone up there.  Anyone that shot south would be shooting right towards out cabin anyway.


Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I know what you mean - I don't know if you can ever keep everybody off your land all the time - almost impossible - I use to live about 1 mile from there about 10 yrs ago - across 82 to the north.


----------



## creekhunter

My sons and I hunted Saturday thru this morning. We saw lots of does, a spike, a young 5-pointer, and lots of turkeys (gobblers and hens). The 5-pointer was feeding in food plot with 2-does at one point! 

Sunday morning was the best hunt. It was about 55-degrees and we saw about 20-deer that morning, but no big bucks. 

The heat yesterday and this morning was awful guys! I'm not going back into the woods until it cools down some. 

There is no sign of the rut even getting started at our farm. A buck has ruined two of my newly planted sawtooth oaks with his rubbing! He completely broke then in two.

Georgia Boys Deer Processing (off Val-Del Road) had about 20-hanging in the cooler Monday morning when we took a young spike my son killed (dad-gummit) by there . Only one of the deer had a nice rack (8-point from Brooks County).  Most of the does were small and the bucks were all small, with the exception of the 8-point from Brooks County. 

Come-on cool weather!


----------



## airpear

Looking at tracks in our plots there is at least one buck chasing does already.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Buck #1 taken on the river*

Well,
Paul had been up since Sat. and had seen only a few Doe. On Tuesday a first year member arrived mid day.  This guy had taken a ride around previously, but does not know the property at all.  That evening the new guy goes to the nearest food plot with his climber and out walks a buck and he downs him.  The Buck was a six point with a four inch drop tine on the right beam.  And by the way, Paul had watched the same plot the eveinig before and saw nothing!

Paul did not say whether the buck was rutted up, but I think not.  The deer apparently was just out grazing.


        Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Backstraps on the ground, gotta love it. New guys have all the luck.


----------



## creekhunter

*6-Point Buck with drop tine*

Whitetailer:

You got any pictures of the 6-point drop tine buck your new member killed?

Maybe it was beginners luck? 

I talked my sons into shooting only mature bucks with antlers outside the ears. Hopefully, we'll see the fruits of our waiting in a year or so. 

Good to see you on the post. Let me know when you are coming up to hunt and maybe we meet for lunch one day in Nashville?


----------



## Whitetailer

Hey creekhunter,

This new guy is not a beginner hunter, but I do firmly beleive there was alot of luck involved!!!

As for antler rules, I just really appreciate it when they do not shoot spikes and fork horns.  Six point frames....OK, as they really want to shoot bone.  I did hear through the grapevine that the neighboring club has gone to four point minimum.  In past years I have seen them come onto my land to retrieve a deer and throw it over their shoulder like a sack of corn.    Oh well,nuff said on that.....

I am going to be up next week to hunt.  I am hoping my son can come up on fri-sat -sun, as he has no classes on fridays and he is at FIT in Melbourne, Fla., so he can make it alot faster than coming from the keys(especially in his 400hp v-6 mustang)

I will give you a call during the week sometime, I will arrive at camp on the29th.

I will try to get a picture from Paul



                            Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

I'll be up on the 3rd too. We all should hit O'Neals and swap lies.


----------



## Whitetailer

Billy,

I have to fish on Tuesday the 6th.  and plan on leaving Sunday (2nd.) morning.   BUT, I may be right back for a few days up as I have alot of trips in mid November....

I will be at camp roughly from Monday 29th til Sunday 4th..............unless it's HOT..... I can get HOT right here.....

But I'd be nice to get together....

                  Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter

*Lunch on Saturday, the 3rd of November in Nashville, GA*

Several of us are going to meet for lunch at O'Neals Restaurant in Nashville, GA on Saturday, November 3rd at 12:00 p.m.  We thought it would be good to meet face-to-face, enjoy a good meal, and talk about deer hunting. 

So far, myself, Whitetailer, and Billy336 are coming. All Beef will be out of town. 

We would like to invite anyone else who would like to gather for good fellowship. Newcomers are welcome to join us. 

If you think you might join us, please let me know, so we can get a table large enough for everyone. We'll meet for about an hour or two, then we'll all leave to go hunting.  

I'll be leaving my farm near the Walker's Crossing area (near MAFB) about 11:30. This is where State Highways 125 and 122 cross. If you would like to ride with me, let me know. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Whitetailer

The new guy took a doe the next day (after he got the 6 pt. drop tine) 

See ya at O'Neals next Sat. noon.....
      And i'm bringin some horns to show you all,,,,,,,,,,


             Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

First full week is thru, 30 deer were seen at our place with only one being taken. Looks like the start of a good year.


----------



## airpear

It was another slow weekend for us.  There are too many people who hunt with dogs near our property.  We are planning on low-fencing our property to keep out the dogs, so hopefully that will improve it.  We did manage to clear out an oak hammock and will be fertilizing it for next year.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Saw six all weekend! most that I have seen this yr. -- Had 2 does 10yds. from me around 7:15am - nothing else all morning -- Got back on stand at 5:30pm Sat - had a 5 pt. coming to me at 6:45 - so I try to mess with him a little - grunt-grunt - them baaaaa - baaaaa  - then I start to rattle - he runs off like I shot at him -- Well I keep sitting there and about 15mins later a nicer buck steps out into the firebreak - I never could tell exactly what he was - so not wanting to shoot a small buck - I pass on him and the doe that was with him.

Sunday evening - 1 spike at 7pm.

Over all - I had a good weekend- OH yeah almost forgot - My buddy shot a nice 8pt. that was all swollen up and stinkin' bad Sunday evening.


----------



## billy336

Weatherman is predicting some cool temps for this weekend. Hopefully it'll get the big boys out for a stroll during the daylight.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Got to the stand at 5pm yesterday and didn't like my set up - so I moved about 20 yds closer to the firebreak - well I climb up the tree and it was worse than before- couldn't see nearly as good - well I decide to walk to where I can see down the firebreak(cause it is getting closer to primetime and I was tired or moving stands)well I get over there and don't like that spot so I go BACK to the edge of the field to where my climber is and just as I ease up to the edge of the cotton field - there he is - a nice buck running across the field - if I had been in my climber I probably could have killed him - this was at 5:30pm - well I climb on up in my climber anyway and set until dark only to see 2 does just before dark - 

A friend saw a nice 10pt this morning while checking his cows - he said the deer saw him about the time he saw the deer - so they had a stairing contest for about 2 mins - he said the deer just stood there facing him for nearly 2 mins - while he looked at him thru the scope - said he was prolly 250yds. 17-18" wide and maybe 8-9"tines - prolly close to 130" - he said he thought he would turn and give him a broadside shot - but when he turned sideways he said he went from 0-60 in about a second and a half I would have held it on the patch under his neck and he would have either fell right there or I would have missed clean - but most likely he would have fell right there - anyway - at least he is still around.

I think it may be a little early this yr. -- what do ya'll think - MAN I wish I didn't have to go outta town this weekend


----------



## ALLBEEF

No luck yesterday - but I did see where a BIG hog rooted around the field I was hunting the night before - I know it was the night before because the sign wasn't there the day before when I walked in.


----------



## billy336

*If you rlookin'*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=146610


Thanks.


----------



## ALLBEEF

10/31/07 -- Nothin'


----------



## billy336

Heard a nasty rumor that a huge, possibly 12 point, was killed in the late summer under a depredation permit. Shooter was a kid.  Apparently it was VERY close to my club. A couple of my new members overheard a conversation in Lakeland about it. Anyone else hear of such a deer. Word is he was massive. Why someone would do that and not shoot does instead makes me wanna puke.


----------



## puredrenalin

Havent been out in a few weeks, too darn busy!!! LOL!! But hopin to get out here in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Redfisher

*billy*

Billy are you going up next weekend i plan on going for a couple days then i will be up the week of thanksgiving


----------



## billy336

Chris, leaving here tomorrow at noon. Rut seems to be startin' and the weather is gonna be sweet. Should be 8 or so up.


----------



## creekhunter

*Lunch on Saturday, the 3rd of November in Nashville, GA*

REMINDER:

Several of us are going to meet for lunch at O'Neals Restaurant in Nashville, GA tomorrow, Saturday, November 3rd at 12:00 p.m. We thought it would be good to meet face-to-face, enjoy a good meal, and talk about deer hunting.

So far, myself, Whitetailer, and Billy336 are coming. All Beef will be out of town.

We would like to invite anyone else who would like to gather for good fellowship. Newcomers are welcome to join us.

If you think you might join us, please let me know, so we can get a table large enough for everyone. We'll meet for about an hour or two, then we'll all leave to go hunting.

I'll be leaving my farm near the Walker's Crossing area (near MAFB) about 11:30. This is where State Highways 125 and 122 cross. If you would like to ride with me, let me know.

If you decide to come at the last minute, come on. We'll add more tables.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## billy336

23 deer seen. My good friend killed his first deer, 138 lb 4 point and a memebr's 8 year old daughter killed her first deer, a yearling doe. Pretty durn cool. They were moving pretty well Sunday morning. Hated having to come home.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Outta town all weekend!


----------



## creekhunter

*Weekend Hunts*

I hunted Saturday morning and saw a doe running in the creek. I caught a glimpse of another deer following, but could not see the deer's head. 

Saturday evening, I watched a doe feeding in foodplot. 

Sunday evening, my son and I saw no deer, but he heard several deer crossing the creek just before dark-thirty. 

Not much action at our place this weekend.

A friend told me he was hunting a riverbottom behind his home Saturday morning. He shot a nice 9-point with his muzzleloader, breaking the buck's back. He didn't have another round for his muzzlelaoder, so he got down from his stand and was going to try and kill the buck by hitting it in the head with the muzzleloader, before it could drag it's self into the river bottom. When the buck saw my friend coming, he started dragging himself with his front feet. My friend ran and hit the deer in the head with his muzzleloader, breaking the muzzleloader in half. The muzzleloader's sling got hung on the buck's antlers and the buck was dragging himself and my friend's muzzleloader into the river bottom.  

My friend jumped on top of the buck and during the struggle, the buck poked my friend in the abdomen with his antlers, bruising him. He said they faught for about 3-minutes and the buck finally drug himself into the riverbottom, where the mud was very thick. 

My friend left and came back later with dogs and a shotgun. The dogs tracked the buck deep into the riverbottom, but the mud was so thick my friend had to give-up the search. He was going back yesteday afternoon to to locate buzzards. 

I think his hunt topped my memorable hunt last year!


----------



## billy336

What a story Allen! Imagine being a squirrel high in a tree watching that scenario unfold. Oh boy. Deer are still moving well on our place. Three guys stayed until this afternoon. They saw 13 this morning mostly does and one buck who was inside his ears but 'very, very tall'. My dad saw a monster Sunday about 1100AM following a doe. They are on the move and I'm stuck back down here.


----------



## billy336

Forgot to mention that it was great to meet you fellas on Saturday. Look forward to the next one. Some time in December would be good. Russ should be back up and maybe BEEF will be around. All in favor say AYE!


----------



## creekhunter

I hunted the last hour yesterday and didn't see anything. Heard one behind my stand, but it never showed. Found a scape line. Maybe it's fixin to start at our property.

Billy 336: I would have paid $$$ to watch that tussel!

Yes, it was good to meet everyone in Nashville last Saturday.

AYE! I'll be there for the next luncheon. Allbeef, wish you had been able to join us.


----------



## ALLBEEF

AYE!! - I really didn't want to go hunting this past weekend - I had rather been at the wedding in Orlando that my wife wanted us to attend -- Yeah right! 
Sorry I couldn't make it to the lunch - guys - maybe in a few weeks or so we can do it again - 

Wish me luck - I'm leaving in a few hrs. headed out to Illinois for a great bigun'!

I'll post pictures of him when we return next week


----------



## bigbear

killed small 8 pt this morning nothin special.neck was not swelled back legs were stained very little.merritt's will have jerky ready in 2weeks i can't wait.saw first paw sign this morning.if we could just get a rain. billy there calling for light frost tonite. as for the big 12 pt that sirmans fellow killed it suppossedly came from the mud creek area


----------



## billy336

Mud Creek is sure better than Teeterville. If the weatherman is right, it must be going off up there right now. This work deal is overrated!!!


----------



## airpear

I'm heading up to pick up a trailer and I'll be hunting tonight.  Hopefully this cool weather will get them moving earlier.


----------



## georgiaboy

I wanted to meet up with you guys on Sat. but I was cleaning a deer!  

The farm I hunt had 3 nice 8s killed and they were all musky, swollen neck and stained hocks. Just outside of Nashville.  Everyone was seeing deer, seems like the pre rut is on pretty hard from what I saw.  

I am down Nashville way 2 or 3 times during the season and would love to meet some of ya'll next time!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Like to be in the woods...........*

Hey all,  Nice and cool in S. ga. this week, wish I was there.  Two guys walked up on good buck this past week.  Paul said he got impatient and got down at 9:30 and with his rifle on his shoulder came face to face with a nice buck that was heading towards the stand he was in....  Gary is up there this week and said he got down early to pee and spooked a nice buck.  Oh boy it is tough to stay still towards mid day!!!

Billy and Creekhunter, great to finally meet and chat last week in Nashville.  Even though I had a great hunt the week prior, I was not my cheerful self, as my knee was hurting.  I come to find out that I will have to get surgery on the miniscus cartlidge.   My first question was "Doc, can I hunt on crutches?"

The harvest tally on my property is:

10/14-----7 pt. (6 with drop tine)

11/1  ------8 pt.  13 3/4 " outside  (avatar)

11/2  ------Doe

The 8 pt. was in rut mode with darkened hocks and a lovely aroma to them and swollen neck.  He had his head down and was slow trotting in the river bottom.  I stopped him with a mouth grunt.

Go get em'

                    Whitetailer.......


----------



## Whitetailer

Gary has been on the property since last Sunday and has seen two deer, both of which when he got down from the stand at about 9:30 am.  Now Gary is from Texas originally, but he seems to just stay on the upper property and mostly hunts the food plots.....?????  He does have his wife with him....and their cat...

            NUFF SAID........

I am looking for some encouragement from you guys about the deer sightings this weekend.  I have to fish Sun-Mon and Tues. and Dr. appt Wed. morning.  So, I am thinking about coming up to hunt Thur- Fri- Sat-Sun and come home Monday cause I have to fish Tuesday.

It really seems as though the "boys" should be walking........... NOW!!!  This week.....

 Whitetailer


----------



## J Pritchard III

Here in Nashville now.  Friday and Sunday morning were good...but yesterday was slow. Friday I saw deer from 7:00am till 10:00am, chasing and grunting.  Passed up two 8's, one was about level with the ears(about 14"), and the other was young and pretty narrow but the rack sat up high.  This morning the one buck I saw was chasing and grunting and he was a 6.  He had about 5-6" eye guards and will be really nice in a year or two if he makes it.  Overall the weekend hunting was really exciting and hope it continues as I will be here through Friday morning.


----------



## bam_bam

saw a 6 point and a doe with twins today. the small buck was trying to chase the doe some.


----------



## billy336

A nice 8 was killed on Friday morning. All I saw was the rack and some pics, an older deer with good mass. The backstraps of that thing looked like a gator tail. I took a nanny Saturday morning as she fed in with 4 other does. And another doe was killed Sunday morning. Movement slowed but we had alot of guys in the woods. Buddy of mine who hunts north of  Gator Tales saw 51 deer between himself and his buddy. They were thinned earlier this year and I currently have Langdale thinning a corner of our place as well. Anyone know the warden here in Berrien. I found where a neighbor has a climber and 100lbs of corn out, ON MY LEASE!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam

billy his name is morty woods, you can call the sheriff office and they will give you his number.


----------



## billy336

Thanks Bam Bam, I'm gonna start hunting this dude and get him where it hurts.


----------



## puredrenalin

I hunted Lowndes (sp) county on Sunday, saw a 4 pt, let him walk, young deer, so he will be much bigger next year! I will be out at Grand Bay this weekend I think...Not sure though!!


----------



## creekhunter

I hunted the last hour of daylight yesterday over a food plot. I didn't see anything until dark, just as I was preparing to get down and head-in. I thought I saw something dark move in the food plot, so I put my new Nikon Monarch binoculars up and saw a doe with her fawn headed towards the food plot. I watched them feed within 20' of my stand for about 20-minutes. They finally walked away.  

I got down and walked down a path and stopped where a cut-over is to another food plot. I shined my flashlight into the side field and saw three mature deer. I turned the light off quickly and looked thru my binoculars and saw a buck with pretty nice antlers mounting a doe, while the 3rd deer (a doe) watched the action. 

As soon as I turned the flashlight back on to take a better look, they all took off and I could hear them crashing thru the woods.

May go back this afternoon.


----------



## bear-229

*past weekend*

Hi all
I hunt in west Clinch. Couple of miles from Lanier line on 168 and on the river in Lanier.
Sat morning I saw 3 does and a yearling. No one else saw anything.
Sat evening I shot this buck. Another member shot a spike.
I was sitting in a fold up chair on a clean cut. He came out and spotted me when he got about 50 yards. We had a staring match for solid 20 minutes. Was gonna let him walk but I have not shot a buck in a while.
Neck was not swolen and just started peein on hocks and had some bark on antlers.
Since then found some rubs and paw sign.

Bear


----------



## bam_bam

seen a small 8 yesteray cruising a cotton field bout 5:30 pm. and had a fustrating morning hunt. i had a buck behind me in a thick privet hedge runnin around and grunting for about a hour but never came out into the clear. he was chasing a doe. billy did you ever get intouch with morty???


----------



## billy336

Bam Bam, no I haven't yet. I stayed home this weekend and hunted around here. I am only going on what a member saw, not what I saw. When I get there on Thursday I will see what's up and go from there. I did have one of my local buddies try to contact him, should I need his assistance.


----------



## airpear

Had a good weekend out in the woods.  
Saturday morning I was sitting in a box when some a-holes started running dogs across our property.  I managed to see 4 does and 2 dogs plus about 25 turkeys.  Unfortunately all I saw of the does were white flags.  
Saturday night I was on a box over a food plot with turnips in it.  Somebody spent the whole afternoon shooting target practice, but I saw 3 does and took a nice 100 lb doe.  She's down at K&K getting processed.  
Finally on Sunday morning I saw one more doe and 2 more dogs.  

Once we get our fence up I'll be happy to stop seeing so many dogs on the property.  I wish the dog hunters would just respect other people who don't hunt with dogs and stop running across our land.


----------



## woody10

where do u hunt had the same problem with dogs all weekend


----------



## airpear

Stockton, next to the Granny Bennet club.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Cold weekend..... with issues*

I spent two days on the property, Friday and Saturday.

34 degres Fri. am   and 24 degrees Sat. am.

Sat in the river bottom on Sat. morning and at 8:00 had two doe run by like their tails were on fire.  They came out of some thick stuff over my right shoulder.  A full ten minutes later again I hear a deer crashing from my right and a nice rack buck goes flying by on their trail.  No chance for a shot, just a quick look at some decent horns.  This spot I was hunting is way down on my lower property probably a mile and a half.  Well, I had a slow leak in one of my atv tires and sure enough  all of a sudden it would not hold air at all.  Put some fix a flat in it, but it had a rip in the tread and I was done! 

Sooooo, I could not get back down to hunt there again.....
So I just took the wheels off and brought them home to mount new tires for next time.  Really bummed me out!!!!!


                 Whitetailer


----------



## puredrenalin

If anyone needs a huntin partner, lemme know....lookin to get out again soon. I bow hunt, but not past gettin the bangstick out and lettin it eat! Went to Grand Bay last weekend, nada, heard a few shots, but didnt see squat!! LOL!! Glad yall are seein deer!!


----------



## woody10

> Hi all
> I hunt in west Clinch. Couple of miles from Lanier line on 168 and on the river in Lanier.
> Sat morning I saw 3 does and a yearling. No one else saw anything.
> Sat evening I shot this buck. Another member shot a spike.
> I was sitting in a fold up chair on a clean cut. He came out and spotted me when he got about 50 yards. We had a staring match for solid 20 minutes. Was gonna let him walk but I have not shot a buck in a while.
> Neck was not swolen and just started peein on hocks and had some bark on antlers.
> Since then found some rubs and paw sign.
> 
> Bear


 which club are you in or do you lease yourself?


----------



## billy336

Dang Russ, thats some mighty fine weather for ya. Good to hear you made it back earlier than you had expected. I'm heading up around 4AM tomorrow with the old man. See if we can do some good. Backstrap on the menu for dinner, no turkey this year I guess. Tried to get one down here this past weekend but no luck. Happy Thanksgiving to all of yall. Hope to hear some good reports after a long weekend in the woods.

BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*YO!!!*

Hey all....

Hoping you each have a great Thanksgiving holiday....

One guy arrived at camp  yesterday with his son.  The son shot a six point this morning.....  I do not have any details, as he called me when I was out fishing.

Good luck to everbody.


                Whitetailer.............

I'll be back up mid December..........


----------



## Whitetailer

*Rape plot and deer harvest*

Here is a photo of a great rape plot and one of the deer taken from it!!!  Two in all....from this plot!!!












Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Forgot to show you the "ARK"*

With all the time on my hands before the season I built a towable ground blind. "TGB"

Check it out.  Can be towed with the four wheeler and left on site and moved due to flood or finding a better spot, etc.

FRONT VIEW





REAR VIEW






AND, the results!!!!






          Whitetailer

PS,  Yes, my son is home from college and just showed me how to post photo's....  Your all in trouble now!!!


----------



## bam_bam

good job, i need to build me one of them. nice buck too, i wanted to go hunting bad thanksgiving but had to work


----------



## Whitetailer

*Bam Bam*

Hey bud,

It sounds like work is really getting in the way of your hunting this season...

Oh well, look on the bright side, the leaves will be off of the trees soon (better visability) and it will be consistently cooler too (better deer movement).

Anyway, in the years I have had this lease I have seen rut/chasing activity from the first week in November through the entire season.

Go get em'


                       Whitetailer


----------



## bear-229

woody10 said:


> which club are you in or do you lease yourself?



we lease from rayonier (8-10 of us). close to 8 mile nursery on 168.


----------



## billy336

Finally got one for the wall on Friday night. I'm stoked right now. He came in chasing a doe, heard him grunt nearly 40 times. Old mature 8 with some nice brow tines, white/gray face, and had white around his hooves. Pics to follow. Great year on our place: 2 8s, 2 6s, 1 forkhorn and 6 does. Rut seems to be on right now. Back up this weekend for another go at it.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Right on Billy*

Alright Billy!!!  Way to go.  Sounds like a few of my exciting sightings while chasing.  It can happen quick.

Get us more info.  Where was the action?  Plot?  woods??  Pines??

     Send pic's....

Good job.............


                 Whitetailer


----------



## gruntman

congrats billy


----------



## bam_bam

seen seven deer saturday couple small bucks and 5 does....seems all the mature bucks are somewhere else i have not seen a buck over 1.5 yrs old this year.

i am not complaining though, atleast i am in the woods.


----------



## woody10

bear-229 said:


> we lease from rayonier (8-10 of us). close to 8 mile nursery on 168.


 That looks to be good land...just ate up with hogs from what ive seen .... I hunt on the dirt road right across from the 8 mile sign.
Have yall had much luck over that way and has yall rut been really messed up ?


----------



## bear-229

woody10 said:


> That looks to be good land...just ate up with hogs from what ive seen .... I hunt on the dirt road right across from the 8 mile sign.
> Have yall had much luck over that way and has yall rut been really messed up ?



ate up with hogs is an understatement 
they just started the rut about 10 days ago. seeing many scrapes and rubs.

the road across 8 mile sign??
this is a short road. turn left. do u hunt on that road or the one to the right? who do u lease from? the family that owns 8 mile use to own most of the land round there. it was family land. 2 years ago they sold most of it. 

i know the family fairly well (use to hunt in there when it was they hunted it). just curious if they are leasing out what they own or if ur leasing from who they sold it to if u are even leasing their land.

there are some decent bucks around there. we just have problems of night hunting, trespassing, and running dogs on us


----------



## creekhunter

Way to go Whitetailer and Billy 336! I've yet to see a buck I wanted to take. Kind of been a wierd season for us. No big bucks seen yet. 

I like your blind Whitetailer!


----------



## airpear

My father in law saw a nice 8 pt on Thanksgiving morning.  Unfortunately it was right after he shot at what turned out to be a button buck.  He was ****************** all day.  There haven't been many bucks seen on our property, mostly because of the dogs in my opinion.


----------



## bam_bam

got a 4 point this morning he came in about 7:30


----------



## J Pritchard III

Well I have finally got the one that I had been hunting for.  I had trail cam pictures of him and just had not got an opportunity for a shot.  One of our members had missed him and another saw him chasing but he was still on the run...unil now.  He still had a big neck but he was rutted out, and didn't have hardly any fat on him when I skinned him.  I had been using the bleat can and grunting all morning and had only seen some small ones, but he showed up and I shot him @ 10:30 am on Sunday 11/25/07.  No trailing was necessary. I was blessed with an awesome hunt, and it is a different experience when you hunt one particular deer that you are determined to get.  One of our members rough scored him around 120" +/-, and his bases were 5" with a 15 1/2" inside spread. Hope you enjoy the before and after pictures.


----------



## woody10

bear-229 said:


> ate up with hogs is an understatement
> they just started the rut about 10 days ago. seeing many scrapes and rubs.
> 
> the road across 8 mile sign??
> this is a short road. turn left. do u hunt on that road or the one to the right? who do u lease from? the family that owns 8 mile use to own most of the land round there. it was family land. 2 years ago they sold most of it.
> 
> i know the family fairly well (use to hunt in there when it was they hunted it). just curious if they are leasing out what they own or if ur leasing from who they sold it to if u are even leasing their land.
> 
> there are some decent bucks around there. we just have problems of night hunting, trespassing, and running dogs on us


 I have known the kennedy's all my life and are good freinds with the family, their land borders some of ours.. we own about 500 acres on the mathew lee rd which is the road that the short road across from the 8 mile farm sign runs into i also hunt on the land we have around the radio station which is about 1,200 acres our land but the men that bought what they sold lease it out but it is pretty high


----------



## woody10

> bear-229we just have problems of night hunting, trespassing, and running dogs on us
> Yesterday 09:29 PM


same have had a few stands go missing and one camera.. dogs have been ran on me for 3 straight weeks but its a diff. club then the one thats on you.. thats problly the Delks!


----------



## airpear

That is one b e a utiful buck.


----------



## Whitetailer

*NICE>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Pritch'

Man he is pretty.  Yeah man, I know you are feeling good about that hunt.  Those horns have some personality!!!

Very nice.

Are we going to see a third picture of the mount?

Where was he seen previous and where did you take him?


            Whitetailer


----------



## bear-229

woody10 said:


> I have known the kennedy's all my life and are good freinds with the family, their land borders some of ours.. we own about 500 acres on the mathew lee rd which is the road that the short road across from the 8 mile farm sign runs into i also hunt on the land we have around the radio station which is about 1,200 acres our land but the men that bought what they sold lease it out but it is pretty high



mathew lee rd ... is this the one that goes out by the church before 37. kinda behind kennedy's house. i call this the honey hole. i have seen some NICE deer on this road. i always wanted to hunt round those big oak trees.

radio station... from one of the clearcuts i can shoot out the lights on the tower. we have round 1000 acres on 8 mile still rd that butts up to kennedy's and goes to the clear cut near the jody place (claw land). the road between radio station and 8 mile still.

soon they will price me out of a lease  it is surprising how much $$$ goes up across the fire break.
clinch county did not help by raising taxes either.

i also have access to some land on the curve past 8 mile sign.

bear


----------



## bear-229

woody10 said:


> same have had a few stands go missing and one camera.. dogs have been ran on me for 3 straight weeks but its a diff. club then the one thats on you.. thats problly the Delks!



just did not want to say names.

we have had the same go missing but add feeders.


----------



## woody10

> bear-229 mathew lee rd ... is this the one that goes out by the church before 37. kinda behind kennedy's house. i call this the honey hole. i have seen some NICE deer on this road. i always wanted to hunt round those big oak trees.


 yes thats the right road , but thats the kennedy's land at the oak trees they kept the land behind their houses up till the mathew lee rd if you have been down it since they clear cut our land starts where they cut so i dont get to hunt that great lucking oak thicket your talkin bout


----------



## woody10

bear-229 are you a local ?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy 336 8 point*

Alright Billy, nice buck.....







Another nice buck falls to a .308 round out of aq lever gun....


              Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy's eight point again*

Another view of Billys nice buck






and of course backstrap 336...  or I mean Billy 336's entire meaning for being in the woods.....


BACKSTRAP IN  THE OVEN...............







         Good goin' Billy, get another one this week.


                       Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Thanks for posting the pics for me Russ. One day I won't be such a retard when it comes to these computers and be able to post them myself. That backstrap is hard to beat. 20 minutes in the oven then I finish it on the grill. Good eats. Heading out to the Turnpike now, I'll holler at you fellas when I get back. Looks like perfect weather.......on Tuesday.


----------



## bear-229

woody10 said:


> bear-229 are you a local ?



lived most of life in valdosta (lowndes county), married into homerville, and now live in adel baby


----------



## bear-229

*seeing any?*

deer been moving good for all of you?
from the posts there have been some good bucks taken

we had a member's son shoot his first this morning (doe) there were six out there. his dad asked him if he wanted to wait to see if a buck would come out (he shot at 6:40) and was told he was ready to shoot a deer. so he picked er out and dropped er.
i walked up on a youg spike. his horns were tall.

out food plots are getting hammered. tracks everywhere


----------



## J Pritchard III

Since I killed my buck last Sunday 11/25, we have had a 9 point(Thurs 11/29) and a 10 point(Sat 12/1) killed on our lease. That makes our total count for our 4 person lease 4 bucks. There was another 8 killed about a week before mine.  1 buck for each of the four of us.  Not too bad for a lease of about 375 acres.  

2- 8's
1- 9
1- 10 (around 140")

I hear that they were moving good the last few days though.  Still some rut activity.


----------



## billy336

They are moving well. I killed a bigger deer this Saturday morning. 9 point, pretty tall and wide. So, as of December 1, I am TAGGED OUT!! I dropped off my buddy and dad yesterday morning and had the strangest feeling: I can't go hunting any more. Well, I can, but does are does. Took a walk around a clearcut Langdale is working , saw 7 deer in two hours, of course I was unarmed. Guess now I am the full time camp cook.


----------



## Whitetailer

*OH MAN..........................way to go Billy*

So now Billy do you have two deer at the taxidermist?????

Send me photo's

and details.


                         Whitetaler


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy 336 ...another great buck*

Two consecutive weekends and two nice buck for Billy 336.

Here is the 9 point from this past weekend.



















Way to go Billy.........


         Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Thanks for posting the pics Russ. Anyone who wants to stop by the camp, I'll be sitting on the porch.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Billy...*

My son and I will be at our camp from the 15th. through the 19th., I'll give you directions and you can come cook at our place and the view from our front porch is magnificent.




But seriously....  Two nice racks in one season...



      Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Got word today one of my members shot a nice deer. Hasn't found it though. 300 WSM aint all its cracked up to be I guess. My 'puny' 308 sure does it right. Heading up tomorrow to hunt buzzards I reckon. 



Where's the BEEF?


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hey fellers - I been hard at it

Haven't got a real good place to hunt this yr. - I have only killed one small 9pt - really should have let him go but I thought he was a little bigger than he was. I have seen a few small bucks this yr -spikes, 4pts, 6pts, etc.... but not Mr. Big yet. It has been a tough yr. for me. Usually I have more land than I can hunt - but this yr has been slim pickins. Gonna have to lease something next yr for sure - I won't be caught with my pants down next yr.

Looks like you guys are puttin em' on the dirt! I have seen several GOOD deer from Berrien on here. Way to Go guys!


----------



## woody10

this buck  is from clinch... pics dont show its true size


----------



## Whitetailer

*8 pt. euro mount*

Here is the 8 pt. I took in early november.

Never did a european mount, it was pretty easy.  I know a couple of guys who have real nice cut off hardwood from their sawmill, so I just rummage through their scrap pile for my mounting wood!












        Whitetailer


----------



## woody10

Whitetailer said:


> Here is the 8 pt. I took in early november.
> 
> Never did a european mount, it was pretty easy.  I know a couple of guys who have real nice cut off hardwood from their sawmill, so I just rummage through their scrap pile for my mounting wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitetailer



thats nice!!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Woody 10*

Thanks,

I'm gonna take my son up for a four day hunt next week, hope he can get one.  I'll mount it for him for Christmas.....



               Whitetailer


----------



## gruntman

russ, talk to someone today said they're starting up again. you guys should have a good trip.i might be down in brooks cnty again  next week i will give you a call if i make it


----------



## billy336

Saw a pile of fresh rubs while strolling about on Sunday. 6 big bucks were seen and a cull buck was shot. I won't let guests shoot bucks, but I was glad he was shot. Seems the big boys are runnin' out of does to service. Sounds like the social scene here in Stuart.


----------



## J Pritchard III

I'll be back down Wednesday and will try to hunt a few days.  I hope it cools down some from what it is now.


----------



## puredrenalin

I was stuck in Utah for some training for the last 2 weeks, so I missed some valuble time in the woods, will be back on Saturday mid afternoon, so maybe Sunday I can get out and smack at least a doe this year!! LOL!! Yall been gettin some good ones and thats awesome!!! Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

I have heard of several nice deer killed this week and some even nicer ones seen - all I've seen are does - but I'll bet all of them does I've seen ain't bred yet - just need to be there when big boy shows up to get his groove on


----------



## billy336

Figgers, and I'm fresh out of buck tags. Langdale is cutting us pretty hard as I type. Taking out a pile of our 'old' woods. Some pretty ground gettin' whacked. But, clearcuts and more sanctuary in the near future. Just hate to see it go. Looks like a cold one this weekend, get your longjohns out fellas.


----------



## beersndeer

Looks like you guys have been having some good luck down here this year. I am new to Nashville area and I enjoy bowhunting. I have not had any luck finding somewhere to go. I have tried looking for public land and private ground. I am really wanting to harvest a couple does for the end of the season to have some meat for the next year. Any info on land available to hunt would be great.


----------



## Lowjack

bam_bam said:


> saw a 6 point and a doe with twins today. the small buck was trying to chase the doe some.


Hi, I saw you are out of Alapaha, I use to have a lease there for many years, off the Saw Mill road, owned by Maury Gaskins, but I lost it cause he wanted to lease to one large group from Florida.
If you hear of something like 200 -300 acres for my son and me, I sure would appreciate it.
There is a black guy that has a car wash on 129 almost reaching the corner of 82 by a store/gas place, do you happen to know his name ?
Thank you.


----------



## bam_bam

wacked a doe this morning bout 9 a.m. glad too cause boy was it cold!


----------



## billy336

Nice work bam bam. Looks like backstrap for Christmas dinner.


----------



## bam_bam

heck yeah!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Guys*

Yeah, the weather this weekend and week really kept us guessing.

Sat and Sun it was warm and humid and rainy.  It got really windy on Sunday and Monday am was 31 degrees on the porch.  Tuesday morning was 25 degrees.   It was very calm, kinda erie in the woods.  My son shot a Doe that cold morning.  That afternoon we both saw deer on plots, one of which was a small buck that my son let walk.   We closed up camp and came home Wednesday morning.  

Problems with the plumming that put our toilet and shower out of comission, but we improvised

Hey billy, how bout that recipie for bacon backstrap???

Gonna do a whole strap for Christmas dinner.


Good hunting to all for the rest of the season and happy holidays................................


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ, simple as can be. I season both sides of the strap.  Then, lay out strips of bacon equal to the length of the strap. Lay the strap perpindicular to the bacon. I try to roll it all at one shot so the bacon will overlap on the underside of the strap. Eliminates the need for toothpicks, which I tend to forget to remove. 20 minutes on 275 in the oven and finish on the grill to your desired temperature. I make a sauce that's 2/3 mayo to 1/3 mustard. Little oil to loosen it up and some creole seasoning. Works every time.

I saved the head of the 9 point and will be dropping it at Woody's on Monday. My momma happens to live 1/4 mile from there. Excited for him to do one of my mounts.


Happy Hoildays to all!!!


BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Great December plots*

Billy and I were talking about late season plots.
Here are two of my plots with mature Rape and Oats and Wheat with seed tops.

Frosty (25degrees) rape plot 








Another plot of about one acre with mature rape, Oats and Wheat 12/18/07.  The deer are pawing up the turnips in both plots.  My son saw a spike pawing one evening.








Some of the smaller plots have been eaten up, but these are still producing, although probably not for long.


    Whitetaler


----------



## J Pritchard III

I saw a doe and a small buck this morning @ 8:30. The 7 MAG bit her in the neck and she dropped. Waited an hour hoping to get a shot at another doe before I take all my meat to be processed, but didn't see anything else.


----------



## larrydean

*Logging*

billy336, 
 I take it from one of your posts you hunt Langdale land.I'm on a lease in Colquitt Co., 521 ac..I'm only guessing but I would say about 350 ac. in pines 125 ac. hardwoods the rest in food plots ,roads,etc.They started cutting/thinning in early Oct. and finished in the first week of Dec.The food plot's kept the deer moving through the pines but then they almost wiped out our hardwoods.
 The food plots are covered in debris and everything is wide open. 8 hunter's = 1 doe.
 Oh well, there's always next year!


----------



## billy336

Stopped by the camp on Saturday and Langdale had moved their equipment off for the moment. Made it up to Baldwin, GA to spend the holidays with my mom. I also dropped the bigger deer off at Woody's to be mounted. My mom lives right down the road for the shop. Back down to the camp til New Years, trying to get my 11 year old his first deer this week. Merry Christmas to yall.

BH


----------



## puredrenalin

Went out Christmas Eve day, full moon didnt help matters much, but I have a feeling in the next week once the moon in not like the sun, we might see some decent deer movement in that area! Was in E. Berrien Co.


----------



## bam_bam

killed a nice 6 point yesterday, had four on one side and the other side main beam was broke off past G2


----------



## J Pritchard III

Way to go Bam Bam...what time did you get him?


----------



## bam_bam

right at bout 6p.m., he got caught coming across a open corn field. i believe he was coming in to check some scrapes along the edge of the field. he did not have a very large rack at all but wieghed right at 170lbs and was all scarred up from fighting.


----------



## Whitetailer

*bam bam*

Way to go Bam Bam.....

That is a big bodied buck for this time of year!!


               Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Slow, hot and muggy. 70 degrees on Dec. 30th


----------



## puredrenalin

I hear ya Billy, but this coming weekend might be a different story, if you can sit long enough the weathers coolin off nice and the moon should be about right! Im gonna try and get out Sunday, but Im not sure where yet!! LOL!


----------



## beersndeer

Glad to see that everyone is out getting some late season hunting in. This week should be good with the cold front coming through. If anyone needs some help with some does let me know. I got a new bow for christmas and need to take it for a spin.


----------



## puredrenalin

Not sure how much late season bowhunin Im gonna get in, but I might try to get out for some bunnies with the shotgun, anyone got some good fields to hunt or maybe a fence row or two that I can walk?? I live in Nashville too there Beers!! Thats a fine buck on the truck there bud!!


----------



## woody10

puredrenalin said:


> Not sure how much late season bowhunin Im gonna get in, but I might try to get out for some bunnies with the shotgun, anyone got some good fields to hunt or maybe a fence row or two that I can walk?? I live in Nashville too there Beers!! Thats a fine buck on the truck there bud!!


 if you can get a beagle or two rounded up I have plenty of feilds! not 15-20 mins from you


----------



## billy336

Slow to say the least. They have gone totally nocturnal.


----------



## billy336

Final weekend for us up there. I managed to see three does but held off hoping they were pregnant. Saw some reopened scrapes and some fresh rubs as well. Guess the boys are still searching for the last few ladies who may come back into estrous. Overall I'd say we had a decent year with 20 killed. Now the long wait until next season. We are going to have a few parties during the off season , so if any of yall want to stop buy and have a cold one give me a holler. 

BH


----------



## bear-229

*moving slow*

hunted in lanier today and saw 10 does.
was in my place in west clinch sunday and saw nothing. they are moving slow. did not even see many fresh tracks.

going back to lanier 2morrow. i hope my huttin buddy (my 10 yr old son) is felling better from his cold. trying to let em shoot his first.

bear


----------



## puredrenalin

woody10 said:


> if you can get a beagle or two rounded up I have plenty of feilds! not 15-20 mins from you




That would work THANK YOU!!!! , I wouldnt even need beagles, just a few good field edges and stuff to walk...Im used to jump shootin em, just need a few for some stew...LOL!! PM me, maybe we can hook something up! 

Thanks again Woody!!


----------



## billy336

Tell ya what fellas, standin' out in the yard last night, couldn't believe I was watching the sun set on deer season, in Stuart, FL. I did get ahold of a small drill. Gonna put some cornfields in for next year. Maybe some peanuts and soybeans too. Deer season has become a 12 month affair for me anymore. 

Only missed 2 weekends this year. Comin' home on Sunday, I was actually glad I won't be making that drive for a while. Gonna have a squirrel hunt on 2 weekends in February. Come on by and join us.

BH


----------



## billy336

Anyone else bored yet? I am.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yeah Billy,  Bored, Broke and limping*

The wind and weather has made it tough to get a start on my fishing season!  Had my knee surgery two weeks ago and was couch  ridden for a while!  3k deducable on the health insurance....arggghhhhh.....  Blew my one year old outboard engine in early December..........

Wife totalled her car two days before Christmas.

Thinking about joining a convent.....................

Whitetailer

PS:  Looking foreward to the month of September in Montana, if I can afford it..............


----------



## airpear

I don't know about bored.  This weekend we planted some sawtooth oaks and crab apple sapplings.  Provided that we have good rain we should have some decent trees in a couple of years.  

Our bass boat is almost done with repairs and then it will be time to hit the water.  Who knows maybe I'll even have time to do some offshore fishing before the fall.


----------



## puredrenalin

Im ready to do something, thats for sure, might have a hog hunt in the works, but other than that, waiting till Turkey season.....Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## J Pritchard III

I just got my mount back from Henry Ford for the 2007 season which I killed on Nov 25th. I knew he was marked up on his chest but I didn't realize how much... I guess it adds character though.


----------



## Whitetailer

*J Iii*

Looks good!!!!!!


Yeah, those scars add a certain element to the mount.  I have a mount and his muzzle is all nicked up from fighting and also a split ear!

Is there another mount in the other corner?

                              Russ


----------



## J Pritchard III

No, that is a hat rack in that corner.


----------



## billy336

Looks good, can't wait to get my deer back.


----------



## dukekeystone

*Looking 4 Club/Lease*

I live in Lowndes Co.  Looking for club/lease in/around surrounding counties for myself + hunting partner for the 2008-2009 season.  Was wondering if you Teeterville boys or other land owners in the area had any openings.  Would be willing to help with plots & any other maintenance.  Currently hunt on Moody AFB and have been taking deer, but it is only open on the weekends.  Looking for place to hunt all week long, meet new folks, drink a beer, and tell some stories.


----------



## billy336

No openings at the moment.


----------



## dukekeystone

Thanks Billy.  Keep me in mind if something comes up.


----------



## puredrenalin

Sooo whats everyone doin in the "down time" between deer season and Turkey?  Im gettin the bow tuned up for the gobblers...arrows set up, bow sighted in for the lower poundage, ect....

Hey, look on the bright side, the 500 is Sunday!! GOOOOO JR!!!!


----------



## billy336

Workin'. Hit Mudfest in Okeechobee this past weekend. Hog huntin' this Saturday and goin' to the 500 on Sunday. Goin' up to camp next weekend, need some Berrien Coutny quality time. Bringing the buggy up, come on by and have a cold one.


----------



## bam_bam

who's gonna be chasing turkeys in berrien county this year?


----------



## billy336

Me and the old man are gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Gobblergetter

I'll be out there!

saw alot of birds during dure season so hopefully they will stick around..... still alot of hens


----------



## bam_bam

good luck yall then, i gotta hunt public land. no birds on our deer land


----------



## Camokid

*Help.....please*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------



## billy336

How much longer til deer season? This sucks.


----------



## airpear

Good luck to anybody who is going for gobblers this weekend.  I'm heading up Wednesday to do some work around camp and get ready.


----------



## bam_bam

Man i wish we had turks on our place. It would save me some gas money


----------



## billy336

Anyone getting in on the turkey action? We haven't at all in GA, but my old man killed a big Osceola this past Sat AM. 18 lbs, 10 1/8" beard, 1 1/4" spurs. So far I am 0 for 4. Heard 5 different gobblers myself that morning, a dad got one of 'em.


----------



## puredrenalin

Havent been out yet....been too busy at school, work, and the part time job to get out....Maybe this weekend, weather permitting!!! Congrats to your Dad Billy!!! Youll connect...good luck man!!


----------



## billy336

Thanks, I'll be heading back out there tomorrow mornin'. Hope the turkey gods will be smiling.


----------



## Gobblergetter

my brother killed one on our lease opening day but we haven't been back since.... been hunting everywhereelse but there.

weather permitting I wil go in the morning.... looks like its gonna storm though


----------



## puredrenalin

Congrats!!


----------



## billy336

Covered up in birds all morning. Hens in the decoys, 2 big boys within 80 yards or so. Still batting 0 for 5.
Still a pile of fun tho.


----------



## J Pritchard III

I was down there from Tues night until Mon afternoon and the birds on our place seem to have gone silent.  I decided to fish at the pond on Mon and heard two gobble...but I will be back down tomorrow afternoon through the weekend.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Venison for dinner*

Venison for dinner is the closest I can come to being in S. Georgia right now.  Fishing nearly every day and had today off, so.......

Got the Lodge iron skillet out and tenderized some venison.  Makin' it stroganoff style.  Brown the meat and onions and "slather" a can of mushroom soup, cream and ragu alfredo sauce and mushrooms over it, and simmer for a while.  Serve over a bed of egg noodles and HAVE AT IT!!

It takes several Corona's to prepare this feast!!

Gotta get up @ 4 am to Tarpon fish tomorrow, I  will be out like a light as soon as it gets dark.......

Hope you are all finding big sheds and long beards!!!!!!


                 Whitetailer/ Russ


----------



## bear-229

*members*

thought i would post here before going to the big forum.
we are looking for a couple of members.
we have deer,hog, and turkey
it is in west clinch. 
i think dues will be in the ball park of 500

bear229


----------



## puredrenalin

Where is the land at Bear?? I might be interested if the dues are that low.....I strictly bow hunt also, so that might be a good thing....PM me and let me know...


----------



## billy336

Heading up this weekend, start up the 2008 thread when I get back.


----------



## Little Rabbit

ALLBEEF said:


> Ya'll boys are wanting to plant the wrong


----------

